# 23 طريقة تخسس نفسك بدون رجيــم!!



## dodi lover (24 أغسطس 2008)

ثلاثة وعشرين طريقه تنقص وزنك بدون رجيم 
--------------
بدون جوع أو إحباط أو أدوية.. هذه خمس وعشرون طريقة يقدمها لك خبراء التغذية لإنقاص وزنك فإلى التفاصيل:

• عندما تشعر بالجوع بين الوجبات ، امضغ الكرفس لأنه يحرق الكثير من السعرات ، أو تناول بعض الفاكهة الطازجة.

• احرص على تناول ثلاث وجبات يوميا في نفس الوقت ، ولاتهمل وجبة الإفطار لأنها تزيد من معدل حرق السعرات.

• حاول الوقوف أثناء التحدث على الهاتف أو مشاهدة التلفاز ، كما أن التحكم بالجهاز دون استعمال جهاز التحكم عن بعد يجعلك كثير الحركه.

• استخدم الدرج بدلا من المصعد الكهربائي كلما استطعت.

• ابعد عن ذهنك فكرة أن التدخين ينقص الوزن إذا كنت مدخن أقلع فورا عن التدخين ومارس رياضة خفيفة وستلاحظ الفرق في قوامك وبشرتك.

• لا تستخدم السكر ، أو استبدل السكر المصنع بسكر الفاكهة.

• استخدم بدائل الحليب والجبن قليلة الدسم.

• إذا كنت ممن يعشقون مشروب الشوكولاتة أو الكاكاو قم بشراء النوع الذي لا يحتوي على سكر أو مواد اضافية.

• احذر من الأطعمة المعلبة لأنها تحتوي على كثير من السعرات ، كما أن الصوديوم المستخدم في عملية حفظ هذه الأطعمة يعرقل عملية الهضم مما يسبب السمنة.

• لا تتناول المعكرونة أو الأرز إلا مرة كل أسبوعين ويفضل استبدالها بالنوع المصنوع من البر الأسمر.

• تعود على تناول الخبز الأسمر ، واختار النوع المحتوي على النخالة التي تساعد في عملية الهضم.

• لا تأكل إلا المكسرات الطبيعية غير المملحة.

• استعمل زيت الزيتون المعصور على البارد فإنه لا يسبب الكلسترول.

• انتظر على الأقل ثلاث ساعات عند الانتقال من وجبة لأخرى.

• لا تكثر من الملح لأنه يخزن السوائل في الجسم.

• اشرب من 6 إلى 10 أكواب من الماء يوميا فهي تغسل الجسم من السموم والدهون.

• لا تأكل العلكة ولو دون سكر.

• لا تأكل الدجاج من جلده فهو مخزن للدهون والهرمونات.

• لا تأكل الليمون مع البروتينات فهو يحيد إنزيم "البيبسين" المسئول عن هضم البروتين.

• لا تأكل في وقت متأخر من الليل حتى تتيح للمعدة هضم الطعام بكفاءة.

• استبدل المقليات بالمشاوي والمسلوق.

• ابدأ دائما بتناول السلطات الخضراء.

• احذر الشوربات التي تحتوي على كريما


تحياتي للجميع.. ..​مـنـقـول


----------



## قلم حر (24 أغسطس 2008)

جميل .
معلومات أغلبها متعارف عليه , بس لأول مره أقرأها مجمعه .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## اخوكم (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااا   يا حبيبي على المووووووضوع الرائع ده وانا على فكره مش سمين لكن اعتقد انه ينفع اخ لي فى الكنيسة . وبعد اذنك هطبعه على البرنتر لو مفيش مانع .



سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## جيلان (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: 23 طريقة تخسس نفسك بدون رجيــم!!*

*بجد نصايح مفيدة جدا
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## totty (24 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع كامل 

ميرسى ليك*​


----------



## قلم حر (24 أغسطس 2008)

عذرا أخي , لكن العنوان غير دقيق , فهي ليست 23 طريقه , بل ( 23 ) نصيحه أو عمليه أو ما شابه .


> ثلاثة وعشرين طريقه تنقص وزنك بدون رجيم


لأنه لو كانت كلمة ( طريقه ) دقيقه , لكن اٍتباع طريقه واحده كافيا ......صح ؟
في حال مرافقتي على كلامي , أرجو اٍقتراح عنوان آخر لأقول بوضعه بدلا من الحالي .
أهلا و سهلا بك .


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: 23 طريقة تخسس نفسك بدون رجيــم!!*

*موضوع رائع ومتكامل ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (24 أغسطس 2008)

_*بالفعل موضوع مهم جدا

شكرا جزيلا​*_


----------



## dodi lover (24 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى يا جماعة لمروركم الجميل دة


والعضو "اخوكم":
انت ما تستأذنش انك تطبعة انت تتفضل على الطول الموضوع بتاعك.


وحضرتك يا "قلم":

فأنا مش عارف أقول لحضرتك ايــــــة؟!!

بس ممكن 23 أسلوب طيب.؟!

ولا ما يمشيش معاااااك


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: 23 طريقة تخسس نفسك بدون رجيــم!!*

طب أنا بعمل عكس الحاجات دى كلها ومش بتخن
ماعندكش 23 طريقة او احم احم نصيحة ( عشان بس قلم حر مايضربناش )
عشان نتخن بيهم
بس هى فعلا حاجات مهمة
وشكرا على تعبك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## dodi lover (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: 23 طريقة تخسس نفسك بدون رجيــم!!*

ميرسى يا نونو لمرورك الجميل دة


وبعدينقلم مش بيزعل ولا بيضؤب

قلم مش بيحب يبين لحد بــس "احم احم "

انـــــــة صـــح ؟! وعمل حاجة مميزة؟!!


بس دة مضبزط علشان ما فيش حد كامل متكامل


----------



## nonogirl89 (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: 23 طريقة تخسس نفسك بدون رجيــم!!*



dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى يا نونو لمرورك الجميل دة
> 
> 
> وبعدينقلم مش بيزعل ولا بيضؤب
> ...




لا ياخالد تبقى مش عرفت قلم حر صح
لكن هو لازم يعمل كدة لأن دة قسم ثقافى وعلمى يعنى كل معلومة لازم تكون صحيحة 100 % ومدقق فيها كويس30:
وربنا يخليلنا قلم حر احنا بنكتب كتير مواضيع ونسيبه هو يدقق فيها ويصحههالنا
تحيتى ليك لأنك عملت موضوع متميز فعلا:Love_Letter_Send:
ولقلم حر لأنه بيدقق:Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## dodi lover (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: 23 طريقة تخسس نفسك بدون رجيــم!!*

لا يا نونو

انا فاهم قلم صح

بس أنا كنت بهزر بــــــــــس


هو لازم طبعا يعمل كدة زى ما انتى قولتى وانا متفهم دة

ما تخافيش مش هافهمة غلط


----------



## kalimooo (24 أغسطس 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> ثلاثة وعشرين طريقه تنقص وزنك بدون رجيم
> --------------
> بدون جوع أو إحباط أو أدوية.. هذه خمس وعشرون طريقة يقدمها لك خبراء التغذية لإنقاص وزنك فإلى التفاصيل:
> 
> ...






*شكرا" دودي على المعلومات
موضوع يهم اكثر الناس اليوم
انا ها امشي عليها مع ساعتين
رياضة كل يوم بمارسها من زمن طويلللللللللللللللللللللللللللل
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## dodi lover (24 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى يا كليم لمرورك

واتمنى ان تفيدك المعلومات دى


خالد

!!​


----------

